# what is hung gar



## ggg214 (Jan 31, 2008)

i have heard this name alot,but still don't know what it is
Please, give me an overview about this, or tell me where i can find some words about it
thanks!


----------



## DungHo (Jan 31, 2008)

do you know Wong Fei Hung, he is the master of the style.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 31, 2008)

It's one of the main styles of Southern Chinese martial arts, known for low stances, tiger claws, and an emphasis on hand techniques.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 31, 2008)

Hung Gar/Hung Ga
http://www.answers.com/topic/hung-ga


----------



## ggg214 (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks a lot!


----------



## Taijiman (Jan 31, 2008)

Vid of Hung Gar:


----------



## HG1 (Feb 1, 2008)

http://yeeshungga.com/tradition/history/

Here's the website to the Hung-Ga lineage I practice.  Let me know if you have any specifc questions about the style.


----------



## hungfistron (Feb 3, 2008)

Here is a taste of Hung Gar...


----------



## mryddin (Feb 4, 2008)

Make sure you catch the latest Inside Kung Fu... You will see a 3 page layout of my Sifu Mike Marshall explaining his thoughts on Hung Gar and what it is all about. I am so lucky to have found him.

http://louisvillehunggarkungfu.com

Feel free to stop in and say hi. there is a chat forum at teh top of the links page that is not really in use yet (ment for class members) but if you have questions I will get them to Sifu to answer....


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Feb 5, 2008)

If it hasn't been posted yet, here are some applications right out of the form:


----------



## arnisador (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey, those are some great applications!


----------



## searcher (Feb 6, 2008)

On Master Wing Lam's website all of his videos has excerpts on the site that you can see from his videos.   www.wle.com


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's another

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSNUH-gzl2Y&feature=PlayList&p=0D9C160FF607ACA0&index=2


----------



## Ray (Feb 10, 2008)

What is the meaning behind the diamond shaped symbol used by hung gar gung fu?


----------



## hungfistron (Mar 26, 2008)

Good Question 

May need ask Sifu that one...


----------



## ggg214 (Mar 27, 2008)

unfortunately, i don't have a sifu in hung gar


----------



## Ray (Mar 27, 2008)

Ray said:


> What is the meaning behind the diamond shaped symbol used by hung gar gung fu?


It contains the Chinese characters for Tiger and Crane...


----------



## paulee (Aug 14, 2008)

Please forgive my ignorance, but is there a list or group of standardized forms taught by Hung Gar practitioners?  The reason I ask is that I have seen about 3 or 4 different interpretations of Tiger/Crane, and that is the only Hung Gar form I am really aware of.  I learned the Kenpo version of T/C, but I am also interested in learning the original, as taught by Wong Fei Hung.


----------



## clfsean (Aug 15, 2008)

paulee said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but is there a list or group of standardized forms taught by Hung Gar practitioners?  The reason I ask is that I have seen about 3 or 4 different interpretations of Tiger/Crane, and that is the only Hung Gar form I am really aware of.  I learned the Kenpo version of T/C, but I am also interested in learning the original, as taught by Wong Fei Hung.



The 4 Pillars (Taming the Tiger "I" Shape, Tiger/Crane Duet, 10 Shapes (5 Animal/5 Element, Iron Wire)... but interpretation is almighty in CMA (or any MA) so you won't find the Tiger/Crane set as WFH put it together. It may be close, but somewhere down the line it's been tweaked for personal preference or usage. Also you'll find changes from the same teacher. Student "A" learned early from techer so he was taught "this way", reflecting teacher's youth. Student "B" learned later in teacher's life so he was taught "this way", reflecting teacher's experience in life. Then you get Student "C" who learned from teacher late in life & this "this way", reflecting teacher's loss of youth but economy in motion & experience compounded.


----------



## HG1 (Aug 15, 2008)

paulee said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but is there a list or group of standardized forms taught by Hung Gar practitioners?  The reason I ask is that I have seen about 3 or 4 different interpretations of Tiger/Crane, and that is the only Hung Gar form I am really aware of.  I learned the Kenpo version of T/C, but I am also interested in learning the original, as taught by Wong Fei Hung.



Here's a list from my lineage.
http://yeeshungga.com/tradition/forms/


----------



## Tid Sin (Aug 15, 2008)

paulee said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but is there a list or group of standardized forms taught by Hung Gar practitioners? The reason I ask is that I have seen about 3 or 4 different interpretations of Tiger/Crane, and that is the only Hung Gar form I am really aware of. I learned the Kenpo version of T/C, but I am also interested in learning the original, as taught by Wong Fei Hung.


 
Within one school, ten students may execute the same set slightly different from each other, even though they share the same teacher.

There are various lineages under the Wong Fei Hung branch of Hung Gar.  The most popular are the Lam Sai Wing & Tang Fong branches, to name a couple.

For example, even within the Lam Sai Wing branch, there are varying lineages.  The most known are: Lam Jo lineage; Chiu Cao lineage; Lau Jaam lineage; Chan Hon Chung lineage; Wong Lee lineage; etc.

The sets that they share in name have slight variations among them.  To my knowledge, they all have the 4 pillars (Gung Ji - Taming the Tiger; Fu Hok - Tiger & Crane; Ng Ying Ng Haang - 5 Animals & 5 Elements; Tid Sin - Iron Wire).

However, their subsets vary.  Some have plum blossom set; some don't.  One has a praying mantis form.  One has this set; another has that set.

Tang Fong's branch is different from Lam Sai Wing's branch.  Their techniques & sets are similar, yet different at the same time.  They don't practice the subsets listed above.  Look-up HG1's link to Tang Fong's branch via Sifu Frank Yee's Hung Ga Clubs.

Then there are other less-known but just as legitimate branches as well.  Aside from Hong Kong, there are followings in Singapore, Malaysia, mainland China, etc.  There are also the pre-Wong Fei Hung Hung Gar schools, as well as "village" Hung Gar which doesn't necessarily resemble the Hung Gar that you may have seen.

Over time, variations have occurred, through different teachers, students & generations.  This is not unique to Hung Gar.  If you look at Kenpo after Ed Parker's death, you'll see splits among various teachers who were formerly comrades under Parker's guidance.  They may have altered some of their forms or teachings in order to make it distinct from other branches of Parker's Kenpo.

In a nutshell, there is no standardized list of sets shared by all Hung Gar schools.  And the only way to learn Hung Gar's signature set, Fu Hok Seong Ying Kuen (a.k.a. Tiger Crane set) is through a Hung Gar Sifu.  Hung Gar pracititioners should be able to spot whether someone has learned it aside from a Hung Gar Sifu (via YouTube, video, book, Kenpo, etc.).  If there's a club near you, try to check it out.  You may like it and supplement your Kenpo training.  Good Luck!


----------



## HG1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Tid Sin said:


> In a nutshell, there is no standardized list of sets shared by all Hung Gar schools.  And the only way to learn Hung Gar's signature set, Fu Hok Seong Ying Kuen (a.k.a. Tiger Crane set) is through a Hung Gar Sifu.  Hung Gar pracititioners should be able to spot whether someone has learned it aside from a Hung Gar Sifu (via YouTube, video, book, Kenpo, etc.).  If there's a club near you, try to check it out.  You may like it and supplement your Kenpo training.  Good Luck!


Well Said.


----------



## HG1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ray said:


> What is the meaning behind the diamond shaped symbol used by hung gar gung fu?



The diamond shape is a symbol from one of the lineages of Hung-Ga.  Our association uses the the sun & moon fist surrounded by a circle.


----------



## bostonbomber (Sep 19, 2008)

I think the 12 Bridge Hands characterize Hung Gar better than the Tiger and Crane movements.  I've learned several Hung Gar "village" forms that don't have a single tiger or crane movement in them.  Contrary to what some people believe the 12 Bridge Hands are not specific movements, but rather 12 principles one uses to defeat an opponent.  

That's the abstract answer.  The simpler answer is Hung Gar is a southern Chinese martial art characterized by strong rooting, low kicks, and powerful hand techniques - well suited for close quarter fighting.


----------



## TenTigers (Sep 22, 2008)

Paulee-you should definately find a good HG Sifu/practitioner to teach you the Tiger/Crane set. I have seen the Kenpo versions, and they are so far from the original versions that it is a travesty. BTW- I used to teach at Tracy's, so I am in no way a "Hater." It is not even a matter of interpetation, but to the point of being completely incorrect i terms of stance,structure, power generation, breathing, technique, etc It shows a complete lack of understanding of the form. Since Hung-Ga, or a derivitave is the backbone of Chow's kenpo(at least Tracy's) it would be a good idea to learn this set.
 I love Kenpo, and I still use many of the teaching methods, as well as self-defense techniques (those that correspond to the movements within my forms)in my curriculum. In fact, I have met a Sifu who practices a "Non-Hong-Kong version" (his words)(from WFH, but not through LSW or TF)of Hung-Ga, and the way he applies it, is very Kenpo-like. Fast,powerful, non-stop barrage.


----------



## Laoshi77 (Oct 10, 2008)

I have some friends who practise Hung Ga quite diligently, and unless I'm mistaken would I be correct in stating that Hung Ga is taught 'hard' (external) so that the body ultimately becomes 'soft' (internal).

I know that all styles ultimately attain to soften their techniques and I thought I would throw this one out there for those who know more on the subject of Hung Ga than I.


----------



## bostonbomber (Oct 17, 2008)

Laoshi77 said:


> I have some friends who practise Hung Ga quite diligently, and unless I'm mistaken would I be correct in stating that Hung Ga is taught 'hard' (external) so that the body ultimately becomes 'soft' (internal).
> 
> I know that all styles ultimately attain to soften their techniques and I thought I would throw this one out there for those who know more on the subject of Hung Ga than I.



As stated elsewhere in this forum, all styles must contain both hard and soft elements and Hung Ga is no different.  To move and transition fast one must be soft, to deliver power one must be hard (at least at the point of impact).  I don't agree that Hung Ga is taught "hard" to become "soft".  Hung Ga stylists must work at becoming soft, just like internal stylists have to work to become hard (e.g., learn how to fa jing).  You just can't train hard all the time and just expect to become soft at some point.


----------



## jow yeroc (Oct 18, 2008)

Hung ga is famous for the Tiger Crane.  This represents the hard and soft of Hung ga.
Tiger trains the hard, crane the soft.


----------



## qwksilver61 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hard Gung ..both short and long......short circles and tight depending on your Shifu...effective when delivered in full speed...utilize weight training,and the weighted rings if possible....two man sets a bonus.Remember deliver at full speed.....any gripping exercises a bonus too......ie;weight plates dowel rolling.......weighted jars....drill like you are on fire....literally...


----------



## Laoshi77 (Oct 19, 2008)

bostonbomber said:


> As stated elsewhere in this forum, all styles must contain both hard and soft elements and Hung Ga is no different.  To move and transition fast one must be soft, to deliver power one must be hard (at least at the point of impact).  I don't agree that Hung Ga is taught "hard" to become "soft".  Hung Ga stylists must work at becoming soft, just like internal stylists have to work to become hard (e.g., learn how to fa jing).  You just can't train hard all the time and just expect to become soft at some point.



As I was saying about the Hung Ga school by me, the teacher there was learning Taijiquan to help soften his technique.
I would assert that all styles ultimately try to attain softness.


----------

